# Zaph dayton 3.5 way tower



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok I already have the cabinets built for the rs180/seas tweet bookshelf design tyroneshoes posted on here. However mdf is cheap and I got to thinking about how using 2 identical woofers for 2 frequency bands intrigues me. I could still build the originally planned bookshelfs for use as rearsWas considering the 2.5 way design using the seas ca18's but my experience with seas papercone mids was far from the clinical sound I prefer. Everything looks to be idiot proof with nothing left to figure out on my own. The baffle is also an inch narrower than the bookshelf I was going to do and believe it or not that can and will make a HUGE difference. I can go tall as I need to but width is what really causes issues. So what do y'all think? This design has my name written all over it but looking for opinions. And I have 65 watts per channel. Any reason I would need an external amp? I don't get loud at all in the home. Those that have demoed my truck are probably rolling their eyes but in the home my normal listening level is only a fraction of that. Don't have loud tires to compete with.
Zaph|Audio - ZDT3.5


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just put all the parts in the cart (wipes sweat off brow) and it's $423.68 which includes extra resistors for tweet and mid attentuation. This should be fun


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ok I already have the cabinets built for the rs180/seas tweet bookshelf design tyroneshoes posted on here. However mdf is cheap and I got to thinking about how using 2 identical woofers for 2 frequency bands intrigues me. I could still build the originally planned bookshelfs for use as rearsWas considering the 2.5 way design using the seas ca18's but my experience with seas papercone mids was far from the clinical sound I prefer. Everything looks to be idiot proof with nothing left to figure out on my own. The baffle is also an inch narrower than the bookshelf I was going to do and believe it or not that can and will make a HUGE difference. I can go tall as I need to but width is what really causes issues. So what do y'all think? This design has my name written all over it but looking for opinions. *And I have 65 watts per channel. Any reason I would need an external amp?* I don't get loud at all in the home. Those that have demoed my truck are probably rolling their eyes but in the home my normal listening level is only a fraction of that. Don't have loud tires to compete with.
> Zaph|Audio - ZDT3.5


Something to look into......

"This is a solid 4 ohm nominal design, so be careful with wimpy low end receivers. *Impedance drops to 3.2 ohms in the midbass*, which is typical for a 4 ohm nominal design. I did seem to power it fine with an inexpensive Panasonic digital HT receiver, and of course my 120w/chan NAD powered it as loud as I could stand."


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I saw that but I have an entry level onkyo. Think it'll be ok?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I saw that but I have an entry level onkyo. Think it'll be ok?


Hmmm, normally entry level receivers are not recommended to drive difficult loads (< 8 ohm nominal), but I'm sure you can work around that recommendation. It's just not going to be a carefree pairing and could shorten the life of the receiver.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I just bought this receiver to help me get my feet wet in ht. However, could I make a voltage divider for one of these? Don't see any speakerlevel inputs. Any other reasonably priced amps anyone can think of?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just looked in my manual and my onkyo is rated at 6 ohms.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just looked in my manual and my onkyo is rated at 6 ohms.


I'd try it. Just be careful, 3.2 ohms in the low hundreds along with who knows what phase angle can be pretty strenuous. Make sure you give it a lot of ventilation.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldnt do a 4 ohm speaker with that reciever.

Lots of other options to look at. 

This may work for you since you have the rs180s


JDB3


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm jealous


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

However, if you have preouts I can sell you a high end Mitsubishi 2 channel amp that does a minimum of 100x2 and can go to 4 ohms for pretty cheap. Really nice amp that I have two of. Ones going 10 years straight with no issues.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> However, if you have preouts I can sell you a high end Mitsubishi 2 channel amp that does a minimum of 100x2 and can go to 4 ohms for pretty cheap. Really nice amp that I have two of. Ones going 10 years straight with no issues.


I have a pair of outs for every pair of in's. Does that count as preouts? Could I use splitters so I won't have to switch on the rare occasion I put in a cd? If this will work please pm me a price.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chad said:


> I'm jealous


You being serious or sarcastic? Hard to tell without a smiley:laugh:


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I have a pair of outs for every pair of in's. Does that count as preouts? Could I use splitters so I won't have to switch on the rare occasion I put in a cd? If this will work please pm me a price.


There should be a preout section behind the receiver separate from the inputs. Do you have a link to the rear of your onkyo? Lowerlines usually just have a single sub preout.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This one just has a sub preout. However Mark Elderige did something similar to what I'm describing when he had his reference setup running off the preouts of a cd player. Come to think of it it was the exact reverse of what I'm wanting to do since he just had one set of outputs going to 2 sets of inputs. It was in foosmans garage. Only difference is I'm wanting to send 2 pairs of outputs into one input so I won't have to switch on rare occasions...or would I fry something doing this?Seems like it would work.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont like the sound of it. But I really dont know how that works and if the preouts would only be active on some sources. 

Im thinking a true 3way would want more than 65 watts as well. This zaph design and your current receiver is a bad match. If the preouts work then youre good, otherwise you may want to look at smaller bookshelf speakers like the PE encores or the microbes I posted. Or new receiver.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok I'll ditch the 3.5 and check the encores...or do your design that's already started.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok the tyroneshoes 2-way it is. I'll bring the 3.5way back to life when I upgrade to something that can feed an external amp.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I look forward to the pics Im sure youll be taking and final results.


----------

